# Gaming Lappy for 40k



## anaklusmos (Aug 14, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*40k
*
2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen
*Anything above 13" fine
*

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:*None*
b. Dislike:*None*


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
*Gaming, Gaming and Gaming
*
5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
*Any
*
6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
*Would prefer to get a HP laptop (dad knows someone who can help get good discounts on HP lappys) or Samsung(same reason as earlier but not 100% guarantee).
Please do not suggest 7670m 
Adding to my post, i would like a NVIDIA GPU as none of ATI cards available (eg. 7670, 8750) are really upto even 740m levels*


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 14, 2013)

Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


Lenovo Essential G505s (59-380146) Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## entrana (Aug 14, 2013)

My friend, you cannot say none of those graphics card are comparbale to 740m, when the budget is 40k as 740m comes in more expensive configurations.
what i do recommend is however this laptop WITH a 740M at a quite reasonable price unmatched by any other.
Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
it is priced at 45k and you may get it cheaper in local stores. i belive you should get this model as it has a 740m + backlit keyboard etc. so you will get what you want and much more. otherwise you will have to settle for graphics cards such as 630m, 7670m, 8750 etc. 740m gives twice the performance in just a 5k increment ( online pricing )


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't take Samsung the design and many other issues are there with it and its too plain looking .take inspiron 15R if its the m series CPUs , HP pavilion g6 , asus or Lenovo are good
(My advice is dell(i have a inspiron turbo 7520) or hp have both of them at home along with a Samsung which I'm gonna sell soon coz of its issues)


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 14, 2013)

^^ the difference between an 8750m and a 640m(GK107) is around 10-15%.. its not twice the performance like you suggested.. 8750m is a very capable graphics card.
You could also check out the samsung NP370R5E-S06IN which has an 8750m 2gb ddr3 graphics.. I'm in the same boat as you and this seems to be a good buy(if any user can comment whether there are any overheating/throttling issues with this laptop then its a different story)


----------



## oroboros (Aug 14, 2013)

Or you can try for a ASUS K55VJ-120D(i5-3210m,DOS,750GB HDD,8Gb ram,2gb nvidia gt635m), would fit right into your price bracket,though you wont find it online but i've seen a few showrooms have them.I own the same.Works like a charm.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lenovo Z500 doesn't have back lit keyboard and one of the drawback of that laptop is non-removable battery.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 16, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> ^^ the difference between an 8750m and a 640m(GK107) is around 10-15%.. its not twice the performance like you suggested.. 8750m is a very capable graphics card.
> You could also check out the samsung NP370R5E-S06IN which has an 8750m 2gb ddr3 graphics.. I'm in the same boat as you and this seems to be a good buy(if any user can comment whether there are any overheating/throttling issues with this laptop then its a different story)



If u just go by the notebookcheck benches, it does seem that the difference in 8750m and 740m is just 10-15% in most cases, but at medium settings the difference exceeds 40% in some cases and even without that the extra 10% would really make a huge diffenece in the game playability level. Anyways, as reported by several lenovo z500 owners on this forum, their 740m's are performing much better than the bences put out on notebookcheck so it only widens the gap further...

Hmm... I was actually thinking of going for the sony Vaio Fit series.
The 15" model with i3-3rd gen (ULV) though along with 740m is available for 38k. Though i couldn't really find any gaming benchmarks showing the difference in a ULV and M version processor.
Also having owned the Radeon 6970 (Desktop) for a year and a half now, i am thoroughly disappointed with ATi's driver support.
Also there is TWIMTP nvidia branding, which really does seem to favour some games , especially some of the bigger titles.

BTW how is the *www.flipkart.com/samsung-np550p5c-s01in-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-6gb-1tb-win7-hp-2gb-graph/p/itmdbe8fyjwuxwyj?pid=COMDBE7GDASZWKFR&ref=5eb437cb-6ccc-4e21-8976-78a1fea2ac5b


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 20, 2013)

Bump !


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 20, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> If u just go by the notebookcheck benches, it does seem that the difference in 8750m and 740m is just 10-15% in most cases, but at medium settings the difference exceeds 40% in some cases and even without that the extra 10% would really make a huge diffenece in the game playability level. Anyways, as reported by several lenovo z500 owners on this forum, their 740m's are performing much better than the bences put out on notebookcheck so it only widens the gap further...
> 
> Hmm... I was actually thinking of going for the sony Vaio Fit series.
> The 15" model with i3-3rd gen (ULV) though along with 740m is available for 38k. Though i couldn't really find any gaming benchmarks showing the difference in a ULV and M version processor.
> ...



to know how an i3 ulv performs with a 740m visit this link - Review Asus A56CB-XX053H Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews
NP550-S01IN has overheating and throttling issues.. you might want to get the S04IN instead


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 20, 2013)

@2kool2btrue
Thanks!! Thats exactly the kind of article i was looking for ! 

Seems now i have to increase my budget to about 44k and try and get the Lenovo Z500.

What's the best price i can get in market for S04IN? I really dont have any time to go out and research... all i can do is search from office net 

Edit : Saw *www.greendust.com/Laptop-&-Note-Books-lenovo-y50059346619-p-18662.html im seriously considering it :/


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 23, 2013)

BTW if i do get the refurbished laptop @ Lenovo Y500-59346619- Buy Online @ GreenDust India is it possible for me to buy warranty separately from lenovo ?


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 23, 2013)

you can get the S04IN in the market at ~50k.. Someone else can probably comment on greendust's product quality and whether you can extend warranty. Technically, it should be possible since the laptop should hardly be over a year old.. 





anaklusmos said:


> BTW if i do get the refurbished laptop @ Lenovo Y500-59346619- Buy Online @ GreenDust India is it possible for me to buy warranty separately from lenovo ?


----------



## xsreality (Aug 24, 2013)

Check out this link: Greendust - Consumer Complaints Forum

and this: GREENDUST.COM Reviews, GREENDUST.COM Online Shopping, Shopping Site, Information, Frauds, Security

I doubt it is a reliable company.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 25, 2013)

Hmmmm .... can sum1 please suggest a good HP gaming laptop with atleast Nvidia 740m comparable GPU ? Im getting 20% minimum discount on HP laptops, so MRP can be adjusted accordingly


----------



## powerstarprince (Aug 25, 2013)

HP Pavilion M4-1012TX 14" Notebook (Black) | eBay

The gt 730m here has a 128-bit interface compared to the 64-bit in all of the gt 740m models from the gk208 architecture.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 29, 2013)

some days back, someone posted a link to HP india website with a haswell processor and (if i remember correctly) GT740m ...... 
could any1 repost it here? I am simply unable to find it


----------



## powerstarprince (Aug 29, 2013)

it is hp pavilion envy dv6 i guess... touchsmart


----------



## pmkarun (Aug 30, 2013)

shadow said:


> it is hp pavilion envy dv6 i guess... touchsmart




HP Pavilion G6-2312AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 30, 2013)

pmkarun said:


> HP Pavilion G6-2312AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com



Umm.... what??? I mentioned a haswell lappy with nvidia GPU.

^^ this is completely the opposite


----------



## powerstarprince (Aug 30, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/174688-hp-envy-15t-j000-quad-edition-series-thread.html

check this thread


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 30, 2013)

@shadow
YES!! Thank you!!


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 5, 2013)

*****OLD POST***
What about HP Pavilion M4-1012TX 14" Notebook (Black) | eBay guys?
I want to keep the budget at a minimum, and can get about 2k off on that MRP, so it should cost about 40k.
Though i would really love a 650m, it really isnt possible within my budget.
Best case, im considering, Dell Inspiron 3537 Core i7 4th Gen Laptop, 8GB Ram, 1TB HDD, 2GB Graph, 15.6"HD | eBay cause it has a 8850m and overall pretty good specs .
*****OLD POST***

Damn, my budget just changed....some unforeseen expenses :S 
Now my options are limited to 40k MAX again. And i can get 10-15% off on HP laptops (relative assured me). 

So please help me pick :
1. *www.ebay.in/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300956671904#ht_2061wt_1399
2. *www.ebay.in/itm/Dell-Inspiron-3421...ops&hash=item33852fb6af&_uhb=1#ht_4830wt_1399
3. *www.flipkart.com/sony-vaio-fit-15e...15+E&ref=4a681719-ab1e-4d27-9f47-0b820f6303f9

Or, just maybe, Lenovo z500, if only i can find it locally in Pune, Bangalore or Delhi for 40k

I really need a laptop ASAP guys, help me out please :S


----------



## RON28 (Sep 6, 2013)

Z500 is for 45k

I guess this laptop has Nvidia GT 635M, better enquire from Lenovo service center, and if it has then its the best laptop in 40K.


----------

